# My Fronts & Friends



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

I just got thesse guys. The fins are beat up but I am sure they will heal up nicly in time. They are male and female. They are in a 75 gallon. The male is 12 inches and the female is 11. I was told they are a breeding pair. here are a few pics:


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

peter, they are not pairing fish. In a 75g, it is more likely the bigger one will kill the smaller one. It is much better to house them in at least a 5' tank. Very low successful rate in a 4' tank with only a pair.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

humm i was told by lots of people they will be happy in there. i dont care if they breed i just like them. and want them to be happy.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

with frontosa, they like to live in a group of 5-6 fish. And usually, a 6 foot tank with a break of line-of-sight... It is true to keep a single frontosa in a 75g. But two fish will most likely results with 1 kills the other.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

more pics:


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Awesome tank and fish But I agree with Charles I think that the main reason to keep them in a group is so that the dominant fish can take out aggression evenly on all of the others. With just a two in a 75 the male will take out most of his aggression on the female. But gorgeus fish


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

charles said:


> with frontosa, they like to live in a group of 5-6 fish. And usually, a 6 foot tank with a break of line-of-sight... It is true to keep a single frontosa in a 75g. But two fish will most likely results with 1 kills the other.


X2.
This is the reason I don't keep them, @ one point I wanted to keep a brood but I did not have to space to house them.
Front broods in a nice 6'r look so damn nice!!!


----------

